# Parcel2Go are rubbish



## Blister (18 Aug 2010)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

O boy am I hacked off :twisted: 

Tried to get a collection done , booked it on Thursday 

Friday failed 
Monday Failed 
Tuesday Failed 

and this was today's live chat 

_Please wait for a site operator to respond.

You are now chatting with 'Sarah'

Sarah: Hello, how can I help you today please?

Allen Wells: Ref P2G 4031374 I spoke to Craig on Monday , and Catherine on Tuesday regarding the FAILED COLLECTIONS , Well it HAPPENED AGAIN , so that’s 3 TIMES in a row now !!!! What is wrong with this courier company , can the driver just decide he is not going to do the work he is paid for ? If I only did what I wanted too I would be sacked The person I was trying to send this item too is not impressed and nether an I I WANT A FULL REFUND OF THIS CARRAGE AMOUNT AN will go back to using a decent courier company who value my custom I WILL NEVER USE Parcel2go AGAIN or should it be “Parcel2go if we fell like collecting it” !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah: There are two ways in which we can refund your money. Either we can pay the amount of £ 8.21 back to the original source of payment which can take 5 working days or we can offer you an enhanced amount of £ 10.00 which we can add to your prepay account for use on future parcel deliveries. The latter can be done immediately for you.

Allen Wells: What good is £10 if I am not using you company again ?

Sarah: I will pass this to accounts to refund to method of payment 

Allen Wells: I wonder if it will be done ? I do hope so as I am severely Hacked OFF

Allen Wells: GOODBY

Sarah: Have a great day.

Sarah: Thank you for contacting Parcel2Go.com

Chat session has been terminated by the site operator.
_

You can see they were so concerned ( NOT ) 

AAARrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x100


----------



## Jamesc (18 Aug 2010)

Hi Blister, 

Sorry to see you had similar problems to me. Parcel2go are fine when things work but when they don't they take the attitude we are only an agent your problem is with the carrier. .......... Except if you contact the carrier they don't want to know because their contract is with Parcel2go. 

I had a very similar (though much bigger) problem which resulted in £50 compensation for the mess they caused. I used this money for the delivery of a very important job which also went very wrong to the extent that I nearly lost a customer. 

I now use Collectmyparcel for day to day and if it is important I burn a hole in the ozone layer and deliver myself. 

Regards 

James


----------



## cambournepete (18 Aug 2010)

They've never missed a collection of mine, but boy are homedeliverynetworrk poor - between 1 and 2 means after 7...


----------



## Hitch (18 Aug 2010)

I used P2G/DHL a few times. gave up after 3 attempts. First time, unlucky, 2nd time just very unlucky.3rd time, no more cahces, they are rubbish. :shock:


----------



## barterwithcarter (19 Aug 2010)

Hi guys

New to the forum so want to contribute as much as possible. 

I used to use P2G too. Had a familiar experience as most of you. Had some cheesed off eBay users to say the least! Decided just to give up on them and find an alternative. A friend recommended a site called myparceldelivery.com so gave them a try. Used them several times now and (touch wood) they have been top notch. Service has been excellent.

http://www.myparceldelivery.com

Hope this is of any use guys.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Aug 2010)

Used ParcelMonkey - i.e. CityLink, and out of the 20 odd parcels I sent, very few problems. 1 or - but that to be honest was down to me either missing a digit off the destination house nbr or getting the collection postcode slight;y wrong. But on the whole - cheap & spot on!

And they now offer a delivery service before 10:30 or something for marginally more than the next day one.

Dibs


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Aug 2010)

Same here I wont use them again I just sent a parcel to Norway using them using Euro 48 hr it got there over 20 days later and that was after 2 or 3 failed collection attempts in the end I had to take the parcel myself to the post office so Parcelfarce :lol: could get it from there. 

I went on the chat and asked for my money back but was told Euro 48 isn't guaranteed :evil: but surely over 20 days is taking the P especially when I payed around £25 for 48 hour delivery I bet 20 day delivery would be cheaper.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Aug 2010)

I have just sent Nigelr a package through Interparcel. They gave me quotes from £5+ to £20+. The £5 was for a two to three day delivery and their £20+ was for same day delivery. I gave Nigel all the choices and because he did not have anyone at home during the day we had it delivered to his place of work. It cost £13.99 to have it picked up by TNT and delivered before 12 noon the next day guaranteed. It was a painless service and I would recommend it to anyone.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Aug 2010)

Never had any problems with p4d.co.uk, and they are very reasonable with price.

Of course they use whatever carriers they can round up at the time, but so far, no hiccups except with a parcel to Spain. On that occasion the Carriers admitted liability and gave me a sizeable rebate, as I didn't get the service I'd paid for. 

So no complaints. 

While I am at it.. Ordered from Screwfix Saturday afternoon. Delivered today at about mid-day. Not bad. 


John


----------



## Scrums (23 Aug 2010)

In my experience - 3 or 4 parcels a week, Interparcel using UPS is the best, Parcel2Go messed up, Hermes and HDNL are absoloutely dreadful.

Strangely enough I was approached by UPS today asking to send a Rep' around - seems they're after taking back some of the business they're doing via Interparcel....makes sense - I buy UPS via Interparcel for £6.99 + vat, Interparcel probably pay £5.99 +vat - cut out the middle man and give me a slightly cheaper deal.....we shall see....  

Chris.


----------



## Mike.C (23 Aug 2010)

Scrums":2yebhnlx said:


> In my experience - 3 or 4 parcels a week, Interparcel using UPS is the best, Parcel2Go messed up, Hermes and HDNL are absoloutely dreadful.
> 
> Strangely enough I was approached by UPS today asking to send a Rep' around - seems they're after taking back some of the business they're doing via Interparcel....makes sense - I buy UPS via Interparcel for £6.99 + vat, Interparcel probably pay £5.99 +vat - cut out the middle man and give me a slightly cheaper deal.....we shall see....
> 
> Chris.



And sods law will see you have nothing but trouble with UPS on their own. Well it could happen :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Sheffield_builder (24 Aug 2010)

Ive never had any problems with parcel to go but i generally use UPS for anything of high value.


----------



## martdavis (17 Sep 2010)

I have pretty much used everyone over the past few years Parcel2ship have been good but expensive, P2G are good until you have an issue you'll spend hours trying to sort it out.

There are plenty to choose from and test, these people are on ebay smartcourier they use HDNL and DHL, customer service is rapid but then again they all start out like this.


----------



## JMcK (17 Sep 2010)

Following recommendations on another forum I used 

www.parcelsplease.co.uk

£10 + Vat for up to 30Kgs to Europe. £6.95 + Vat up to 20Kgs for next day delivery UK Mainland

Parcel (6Kg) collection ordered on-line last Sunday,12th.

Collected from Stratford upon Avon Monday,13th (last Monday). Delivered in France Wednesday morning, 15th, 9am.

They use road transport which, for here, is just as quick as air.

There is on-line tracking but I also had a phone call Monday PM to confirm collection.

First time I've used them but will use them again.

From the posts on the other forum this seems to be their standard.


----------



## martdavis (3 Oct 2010)

A follow up,

14 items sent and all but one was OK, 1 failed collection.

www.smartcourier.co.uk

30kg 60 x 60 x 60cm are my average items. £5.99 plus VAT

I have tried pretty much everyone, your only as good as the customer service you get when it goes wrong. aka they answered the phone.

Mart


----------



## RogerS (3 Oct 2010)

Think it's probably luck of the draw and where you live. I've used Parcel2Go quite a few times and the DHL collection has been flawless.


----------



## cambournepete (3 Oct 2010)

I've used DHL via parcel2go recently and they were fine - both 1 and 2 day deliveries delivered next day.


----------



## RogerS (6 Oct 2010)

RogerS":3vaqroce said:


> Think it's probably luck of the draw and where you live. I've used Parcel2Go quite a few times and the DHL collection has been flawless.



Me and my big mouth. Bloody failed collection by DHL today.

EDIT: Never say die. Parcel2Go customer service were useless but after I contacted DHL directly they came and collected the parcel. So full marks to DHL Sandwell and the driver.


----------



## mtt.tr (8 Oct 2010)

THis happended to the guy who sent me stuff from ebay :lol:


----------

